# Bronze Forgotten Prisoner ...Info???



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I just picked this up off of Ebay and was wondering if any of you guys know anything about it?
I've never seen it before ...It's solid Bronze...








Any info on it's history would be Great!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Where the hell did you get that Denis?!?!?
Solid bronze??? That's so cool!!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just saw it on ebay Chris and it's just been posted to me, so it's not in my hands yet...The seller said he got it off of a guy who had it for years but that's all he knows about it ???.So I'm on the hunt for its' origin.
He says it weighs about 3lbs, but I'll get an accurate reading when it arrives...
The guy I bought it from is from Crown Point, Indiana, United States...
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mate, that is fantastic!! I wonder if there's any other monster kits done in bronze?
It'd have to be done using the lost wax method and I'd imagine it would have been incredibly labour intensive....
I'd be insuring the bloody thing!

Chris.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Good one for you McDee! I saw this too and somehow had the impression that it just had a bronze paintjob :freak: 

I can only speculate about an origin. It was probably maybe one of those multi-talented hobby guys with an 'obsessive' love of the models made by a particular company or something like that. :wave:

Regards,
MattL

"Its not just and obsession its an adventure!'


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I was going to say that too! He painted it with a super thick heavy bronze paint so it weighs 3 pounds! LOL My best guess would be someone made molds from the plastic model and then cast it themselves. It would be hard to believe that Aurora or Polar Lights did it. Of course it could be the DREADED RECAST!!!

Bob K.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

He Denis,Bucwheat has a Aurora King Kong made of solid Brass on his site in the spotlight section with some info on it.You should shoot him a email maybe he knows something about this one you got a hold of here.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

No, sorry... but it is damn cool looking!!

Buc


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I used to own one just like it Denis!.. has it got the Aurora 1966 inscription on the base, i sold mine around 2 years ago for £110.. might even be my old one!.. the seller i got it off said it was just a bronze casting from the original kit?..


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Who was the seller you got it off, Ian? You may be able to solve the mystery!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Who was the seller you got it off, Ian? You may be able to solve the mystery!


Tell you the truth, it was from Ebay!.. they had the bronze figure and an original 1966 artist proof, i still have a picture of the artist proof from Aurora of the Forgotten Prisoner kit - it was over 2 years ago if my memory serves me correctly?.. i only had the figure a few weeks and re-sold it - and for a loss i might add!..


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> I used to own one just like it Denis!.. has it got the Aurora 1966 inscription on the base, i sold mine around 2 years ago for £110.. might even be my old one!.. the seller i got it off said it was just a bronze casting from the original kit?..


When I get the Bronze FP I'll post Photos of every detail...Did yours have the Aurora logo on the bottom?
...I asked the seller about the history he knows and he wrote this...:
..........i bought it just under 2 years ago and had it on a shelf for awhile and then stored it away in my closet for awhile, then i put it on ebay. that's it's history with me. the seller i bought it from was redivy16. they have an ebay store called the black broom. i'm pretty sure i remember the description saying it was one of a kind and they also had a bronze mummy statue, although not the aurora mummy, some other mummy. ................
...Ian, did your FP have any distinguishing marks on it?
Denis


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I wonder if it could be cold cast bronze. Resin with bronze powder mixed in. It would have been much easier to make the molds for that, and it would get some extra weight. Or it could be solid hot cast bronze. hmmm...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll know when it arrives, but the guy who sold it to me said it was Metal, solid Bronze...Maybe it is the same one Ian had?...That.... or more than one exists.... I love these adventures
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well scored Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I can't wait to see some more detailed pics when it finally arrives. I'm wondering how it was cast. The ribcage area looks hollow so maybe the torso was cast seperately from the rest of the prisoner. I wonder if there's a join there?
You must have the best collection of FP kits in the world mate!!
Now if you can just track down a solid gold one...

Chris.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> Of course it could be the DREADED RECAST!!!


well even if Aurora or PL did it, it's almost certainly be a recast of some sort or another by its very nature. whether its 'cold cast' bronze or real bronze, theyd have had to have taken a RTV mold from an original kit and then cast it in either the 'cold cast' bronze or wax. 
a clue to the actual method used will be its size and shape. the wax shrinks and distorts as it cools and hardens, so if its the same size as an original kit, then its almost certainly cold cast. 
one exception to the recast idea: theres no reason the original molds for the styrene couldnt be use to cast a wax copy, and a bronze could be made from that.
one last idea: could it simply a kit that has been "bronzed" as they do woth babies shoes?

by the way, im SOOOOOOO envious of you for snagging that!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Well scored Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> I can't wait to see some more detailed pics when it finally arrives. I'm wondering how it was cast. The ribcage area looks hollow so maybe the torso was cast seperately from the rest of the prisoner. I wonder if there's a join there?
> You must have the best collection of FP kits in the world mate!!
> Now if you can just track down a solid gold one...
> ...











Yeah, once I get my paws on it I'll give it a thourough once over and detail any findings...
....and you know me and variants....I'll have to compile a list of the different FP kits that have been made over the past 45 years :freak:
I'll find out it's composition and how it was made...I'll do a side by side comparison with an Original Aurora FP right here...Thanks Razorwyre and Chris for that input!
Hmmmm.I notice there is no FP sign...
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It honestly couldn't be in more worthy hands Denis.....I'm stoked for you mate....

Chris.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Denis - the bronze one i had, im convinced this is it!.. i have an original 1966 prisoner here and it was the same size, detail.. everything was the same, it had the Aurora logo on the base with 1966.. i presumed the original kit was molded and then cast this way.. then the broze was cast.. and it weighed a lot!.. it definatly was not plastic!..when i got mine it was very dirty.. i had to clean it up some what.. but the age of the sale was same as mine, and i aint seen another of these!.. it still might have my DNA on it!..lol


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

How's this for a hypothesis??
Maybe it was made in the US for someone at Aurora GB as a thankyou or as a special presentation piece. 
I think maybe Ray's correct in that it might have been made by pouring wax into the original mold then being cast using the lost wax method.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> Denis - the bronze one i had, im convinced this is it!.. i have an original 1966 prisoner here and it was the same size, detail.. everything was the same, it had the Aurora logo on the base with 1966.. i presumed the original kit was molded and then cast this way.. then the broze was cast.. and it weighed a lot!.. it definatly was not plastic!..when i got mine it was very dirty.. i had to clean it up some what.. but the age of the sale was same as mine, and i aint seen another of these!.. it still might have my DNA on it!..lol


Hmmm...Ian DNA....finally my plan to take over the World with a Super Army of cloned Ians can be fulfilled !!!
....Wow, Ian, this probably (or very well might be) the same one...I mean if there were a bunch of these floating around, we probably would have seen them before...But I can honestly say that this is the first time I've ever heard or seen one of these...I'd really like to find out who made it and when...and why?
Chris, you might be on to something here...I wonder if Andy Y.(Mega) could shed any light on this?
Here are the Variants I know of:
1...Original Aurora
2...Frightening Lightning long box Aurora
3...Frightening Lightning Square box Aurora
4...Polar Lights
5...Tomy 1992
6...MIM Yagher Box Art
7...Pythonkits Giant FP
8...blueskyhelper all glow (and mini fp)
9...Bronze?
Can you think of any others?

The adventure continues...
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If it's a presentation piece it might predate Andys time there but it'd definitely be worth asking him. He's working with Atlantis so it could be worth trying there.

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Way cool. Oddly it doesnt seem to have the Forgotten Prisoner name on the wall?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't see the tarantula either. Maybe it wasn't added or it fell off...

Chris.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks like a recast.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

I was goinig to bid on this, but got hung up and missed the end of the auction.You got it for a good price.Remember when you could send away baby shoes and other things to be bronze plated? Im thinking maybe someone did this to the forgotten prisoner model.

BRIAN


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> If it's a presentation piece it might predate Andys time there but it'd definitely be worth asking him. He's working with Atlantis so it could be worth trying there.
> 
> Chris.


I spoke with Andy this afternoon and he said that he has no knowledge of anything like this having ever been done by Aurora or for anyone at Aurora. So best as we can tell, it was done by someone that had access to bronze casting and was a fan of the Forgotten Prisoner.

Tory


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys...the search continues 
Denis


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

razorwyre1 said:


> could it simply a kit that has been "bronzed" as they do woth babies shoes?


That's what I thought, when I first saw it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I asked the seller if in fact it was a 'Bronzed' item like booties and he said no that it was Bronze through and through...

Here is the listing and question at the bottom:













Please wait
Image not available


Enlarge
*Forgotten Prisoner Bronze Statue Built Model Aurora*
Item condition:*Used*Ended:Apr 24, 201117:32:30 EDTBid history:3 bids
Winning bid:*US*Approximately *Seller info*

*Member id **doom*and*gloom* ( *Feedback Score Of* 248







) 

100% Positive feedback

This is a bronze Forgotten Prisoner statue. it is 1/8 scale, same size as the plastic model, of course, being that it was cast from the model. i purchased this a couple of years ago or so right here on ebay from the original owner. i believe this was the only one made. it's a very solid piece, unlike the model which can fall apart during shipping, this one will not. it's in perfect condition. the picture speaks for itself. item will ship very secure, no need to worry about that. international shipping will be determined upon auctions end. i don't actually have it packed just yet, but i assure you, no more than actual shipping will be charged. ignore the shipping weight for international, i just put anything in there because i had too.


*Questions and answers about this item*

Q: Dear Sir. Can you tell me if the model was painted or molded in bronze
A: molded, it is solid bronze. pure metal.

But, like I say...once I get my hands on it I'll check it out thouroughly:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

if it is a solid bronze, it was probably done via the lost wax process, and if it was done that way, its one heck of an impressive piece. from what i know of lost wax, this lil guy would have been a right royal p.i.t.a. to do. (and would also explain the absence of the tarantula. getting that sucker to come out would have been a nightmare!)


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

mcdougall said:


> Hmmmm.I notice there is no FP sign...
> Denis


The nameplate would detract from the realism, I expect that's why it was left off. It's a pretty realistic-looking sculpt like this in bronze, and leaving off the nameplate may have been deliberate. I wonder if the feet are molded to the base or whether he's attached only by the chains, like on the plastic kit.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

razorwyre1 said:


> if it is a solid bronze, it was probably done via the lost wax process, and if it was done that way, its one heck of an impressive piece. from what i know of lost wax, this lil guy would have been a right royal p.i.t.a. to do. (and would also explain the absence of the tarantula. getting that sucker to come out would have been a nightmare!)


What is the lost wax method?
Denis


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> What is the lost wax method?
> Denis


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost-wax_casting


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow !...What a process....
Thanks for the info 
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...The auction itself was one of those 'rare' auctions that sort of slipped through the cracks...
a 7 day auction...I was the only bidder at $49.00 until the very end and someone tried to snipe it from me...I had put down $100.00 as my Max bid and the other guy must have bid $85.00 at the last moment... I figure getting it for $87.00 was a pretty good deal 
***Just got a lead that it was purchased 2 years ago from here... 
http://stores.ebay.com/The-Black-Broom?_rdc=1
I've asked them if they made it or if the bought it from another source...
Does this ring any bells Ian?
Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I'd pay $87 for it. Its cool!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

$87 is a bargain!.. i htink i sold it for around $160ish in USD.. so you got it half price.. i don't keep any ebay records i'm sorry to say, but i think it went to a private seller - also mine never has a name plate on either.. as for the spider i just can't remember??.. just put it onto the shelf and enjoy Denis..
Here is the shot of the other Prisoner he had for sale.. this is the original Aurora prototype before it went into mass production..


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!! I've never seen the prototype! I wonder where it is now???
Thanks for posting the pic Ian.

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> I wonder where it is now???


I'll bet you do.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> WOW!! I've never seen the prototype! I wonder where it is now???
> Thanks for posting the pic Ian.
> 
> Chris.


Yeah...no kidding Chris :thumbsup:...Man I'd love to know too!
That's rarer than Rocking Horse crap 
Ian do you recall how much it sold for?
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

KJ, is there a reason I shouldn't???


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

The prototype sold for a few hundred pounds i recall.. i put a bid in for it around the £120 mark.. and was no where near!..lol


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Prototypes are in huge demand!! They can realise fantastic values.
The unproduced ones can attract astronomical sums!!
The closest I'll ever get to a prototype is the copy I have of the Metaluna Mutant...

Chris.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Ill buy that MM off you Chris, whenever you are ready!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't tempt me mate....

Chris.:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Not long now Denis...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah and I hope it gives my postman a hernia:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Got it in the mail yesterday and when you flick it with your finger it Rings like a bell
.nothing looks braised it looks cast...
The part #2 is clear on the back of the model...It is identical to the plastic kit The Chest... pants and skull are hollow as if the Plastic kit had turned into Bronze...I wish you could see it in person, ...it is so solid that you can lift it up by any part with no fears of it breaking or coming apart...not a loose item on it at all...Here are some new photos...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I took a few photos...Looks like someone ground off the Aurora logo on the bottom...

















































Weighs in at 1.5 lbs...or 0.7kg
I'd sure like to know who made this...
Mcdee


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

You landed the big one on that auction for sure! And a steal...you got it for a great price in my mind. I cant think of a another modeler more deserving of such a great piece (well i sure would like to have one). Now if you could just get a ghost in bronze to go with it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's definitely where it belongs, that's for sure!
You scored a great bargain there Denis- it must be karma....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys
I really appreciate those words...
A Bronze Ghost...wow I like that idea!...I wonder what it would cost to have one made up?
Cheers..
Denis


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats on snagging that one! It couldn't be in better hands! Very, very cool find indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Dave...:thumbsup:
...Yeah... my Model room is turning into a Museum 
...and lately the kids have been asking me where I keep my will :drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

the more i see, the more i think that was made by the factory, using the original molds.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zowie! That just looks too cool!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

razorwyre1 said:


> the more i see, the more i think that was made by the factory, using the original molds.


I can't help thinking the same thing Ray....I think they maybe injected wax instead of plastic for the master- I can't imagine copper molds being injected with bronze...

Chris.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> I can't help thinking the same thing Ray....I think they maybe injected wax instead of plastic for the master- I can't imagine copper molds being injected with bronze...
> 
> Chris.


exactly what i was thinking. the process of "recasting" it in wax is silicone molds from a finished kit would have been very difficult (much more so than a resin recast). 
my curiosity about the history of this piece is almost as great as my envy of denis for having it.

i wonder how much the real cost of doing this today would be.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's a very curious piece! 
If you look at areas like the ribcage and in between the toes you can see remnants of flash that match the plastic parts. There's also the part #s still visible on the back of the skull and the manacle around the arm that's attached to the wall (I have some pics that aren't included here). If I was to cast this piece I would've cleaned all these things up before making the final mold- as I think most of us would have. I doubt the factory would have.
It might seem silly but these details also make me think it's an Aurora produced figure- possibly for someone who they held in high regard. 
There's no clue if it came from the USA and it's traded hands at least twice in the UK. I wonder if Aurora GB might have had it made? That might be why Andy has no knowledge of it...does anyone know if the kits were manufactured there? I'm pretty sure they were.
Maybe Buc and Trendon should include it on their terrific modeling sites- it may garner more info. Maybe AFM could do something on it.... it'd definitely make a great article!!
I'd hate to think of what it'd cost to have this piece cast up! The labour costs alone would be pretty high! I imagine there'd be a hell of a lot of hours involved.
Knowing it's in Denis' collection helps keep the little green monster at bay. IMHO it's where it belongs.
Denis, the only thing I can see you need to complete your FP collection is the Canadian FL longbox (with the colour strips down the sides). Track that one down and you're done:thumbsup:.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> It's a very curious piece!
> If you look at areas like the ribcage and in between the toes you can see remnants of flash that match the plastic parts. There's also the part #s still visible on the back of the skull and the manacle around the arm that's attached to the wall (I have some pics that aren't included here). If I was to cast this piece I would've cleaned all these things up before making the final mold- as I think most of us would have. I doubt the factory would have.
> It might seem silly but these details also make me think it's an Aurora produced figure- possibly for someone who they held in high regard.
> There's no clue if it came from the USA and it's traded hands at least twice in the UK. I wonder if Aurora GB might have had it made? That might be why Andy has no knowledge of it...does anyone know if the kits were manufactured there? I'm pretty sure they were.
> ...


I've just now contacted American Bronze Foundry, Inc.
1650 East Lake Mary Boulevard - Sanford, Florida 32773
, given them some photos and specs to see what it would cost to have it replicated...I await their reply...But by all means,yes, if Buc or Trendon or AFM would be at all interested in finding out the source of this kits' origin or figure it would make an interesting article...you guys have my full permission to reproduce any photos you see here or if you need other pictures I can take any and all you need...I plan on attending next years Wonderfest and this Bronze FP will be with me...
PM me right here or Email me at:
[email protected]

Here are a couple of pictures of me holding it up by its' most delicate pieces...


















Cheers
Denis/Mcdee


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

It is very unlikely it was done at the Aurora factory or even commissioned by Aurora. The more likely scenario is that a foundry did it as a promotional piece to showcase their casting capabilities and just chose the FP somewhat randomly. Then again, if it isn't bronze but beryllium copper, it might have been done by the folks over at Ferriot Brothers who did the molds for Aurora. They certainly would have been able to cast one up having access to the original patterns from which rubber molds were made. 

Here is an example of beryllium copper:










The color looks very close to what is represented on that FP.

Anyone know if they are still around? That might be a great place to start.

Tory


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll check into that Tory...
I got this reply from the American Bronze Factory...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Denis,

Thank you for contacting us regarding a quote for Forgotten Prisoner of Castle Mare. In order to get a better idea for our costing we would need a side view from each side to see how we can design the mold. Once that is provided we can finalize our quote and send it to you.

Thank you,

Renee’

1650 E Lake Mary Blvd.

Sanford, FL 32773

P.407-328-8090 x.306

F.407-328-7010

www.americanbronze.com

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sent 2 more pics and I await her reply...
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Denis, email received mate. I've replied....

Chris.:wave:


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

I think the process may be simpler than some suggestions.

I tend to think it might be a straight forward lost wax or lost mold process (check wikipedia) using the built up plastic kit. Anything that can melt or burn can be used in this process.

Some guy may have built up the model, then taken it to a small foundry that does work for artists, jewelers or does industrial casting. The original plastic kit would be destroyed in the process, replaced by bronze (or whatever metal). It's not a complex or labor intensive process since it doesn't involved making molds in a traditional sense. The mold is formed by support material poured around the built up kit which is sacrificed during the casting.

This is speculation on my part but it would explain how this replica exists complete with the original part numbers


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm kind of hoping you're right Zike...
Because if that's the case and it isn't too expensive...
I'll have them all in Bronze:thumbsup: 
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Denis - sorry for not being on here for a while, night shift etc.. but the more i look at this it is the FP i used to own.. just some idiot has remover the Aurora 1966 from the base!.. you can see where the scratches are.. this also to me looks like it has just been done?.. any opinion on this??...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> Denis - sorry for not being on here for a while, night shift etc.. but the more i look at this it is the FP i used to own.. just some idiot has remover the Aurora 1966 from the base!.. you can see where the scratches are.. this also to me looks like it has just been done?.. any opinion on this??...


Yeah, Ian...I have no idea why someone would do that (probably with a rotory tool)... and still leave the injection flash, part numbers, etc...








Luckily, nothing else was blemished...and the grinding looks to have been done recently ...
Denis


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

zike said:


> I think the process may be simpler than some suggestions.
> 
> I tend to think it might be a straight forward lost wax or lost mold process (check wikipedia) using the built up plastic kit. Anything that can melt or burn can be used in this process.
> 
> ...


Interesting, zike, and that might explain why the nameplate and spider are missing; if Aurora had had this made they would probably have included those parts.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I saw this auction and was thinking of bidding but did not. I hope someone can shed more light on this as it was always one of my favorites.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry if it's mentioned but didn't someone come across a bronze Kong, too?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got a Quote to replicate what I bought for $87.00...
$2,250.00 to have one made...
Hmmm good investment
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I had a feeling it'd be exxy mate!
I take it you won't be commissioning the rest in the series???:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I had a feeling it'd be exxy mate!
> I take it you won't be commissioning the rest in the series???:drunk:
> 
> Chris.


Yeah Chris ...I just might have to wait on that one...
To get the other 12 plus the 2 Customizing kits and the AFHH would run 
about 33 Grand :drunk:
Yeah...might have to wait...
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If I win the lottery this week I'll treat you to a set....:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Denis, have you been able to find out any more about your FP??

Chris.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

I used to work as a dental tech and we used the "lost wax" method for casting. You mount your original wax model on a rubber base, surround it with a metal cylinder then pour in your investment (a special kind of super fine grain plaster) and let it harden. You then peel off the rubber base and put the ring in a kiln. You heat it to temp- well over 1000 degrees f, and let the wax pattern burn out and vaporize. Now you have a cavity to accept the molten metal. You then pour in your molten metal and let cool (we used a centrifuge to force the molten metal into the mold). After letting it cool, using a hammer you knock out the plaster and free your teeth/sculpture parts. Here's where you cut off the sprues and clean up and patch any small defects in your cast metal parts. I don't think they used a built up plastic kit as it wouldn't burn out of the mold properly. I think, as stated previously, the parts were recast in wax, and then into metal and then the pieces were brazed/welded together.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Denis, have you been able to find out any more about your FP??
> 
> Chris.


Haven't heard anything new on this Chris, except... there is a well known Modeling mag that is interested in doing an article on this Prisoner, possibly in the fall. Sure would like to know who made this 
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

So would I Denis. At least you know one of the previous owners but I still think it'd be interesting to find out the rest of its history...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll see what the future brings...but I think I'll ask on Facebook...
Lots of Model guys on there too:wave:
I'll try and post a PhotoAlbum next week:wave:
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool mate.:thumbsup:
I've STILL got to figure out how to download pics from my camera....

Chris.:wave:


----------

